# The Wonders of The Gulf Coast....



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2006)

Ill tell ya, there aint nothin like it... Go out fishing with ur boys, catch a couple Sharks and Grouper, and then, on the way back in, run into a Shrimp Boat....

6 pounds of these huge shrimp for $10.00.... HUGE shrimps.... Damn they tasted good....

The bounty of Mother Earth never ceases to amaze me....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 1, 2006)

Damn Les, Im on a plane over there tonight!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Oct 1, 2006)

Those things are huge - Holy Sh*t Dan, you better watch it, you might loose a finger!!


----------



## davparlr (Oct 1, 2006)

Now you know why Forrest Gump got rich on Bubba's shrimp! Personally, I think the best shrimp, crab (of course they are blue crabs), and oysters come from the Gulf coast. Of course, since I don't like oysters, I have to go on hearsay.

My dad had a small shrimp net that he pulled with a small boat with 40 hp Mariner. Wonderful fun catching and then eating those shrimp! Ours were much smaller because we stayed in the lagoon.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 1, 2006)

OK here is a rarity for me.. Im giving up my grilled shrimp recipe...

I call it *"Shellbacks" ala Dan*

About 20 of those large fuc*ers up there....
Remove shrimps head
Remove shrimps shell, leaving tail section *ON*...
De-vein, clean and butterfly with knife
Put into bowl

Add the following ingredients:
1 tbls soy sauce
2 tbls terriyaki marinade/sauce
1 tbls crushed garlic
1 tbls olive oil
1/2 tsp sugar

Mix up the mixture and coat the shrimp

Add a couple shakes of the following:
I use McCormick Brand Spices.

Ground Orange Peel *(One of 2 Secret Ingredients!!!)*
Garlic salt
Minced Onion
Seafood Seasoning

Cavenders Greek Flavoring _*(The Second!!!)*_

And of course, a few shots of Emeril Legasse Essence...

BAM!!!!

Mix well, leave in fridge covered with saran wrap, as many hours as u can...

When ready to eat, preheat grill *MAX *temp... It has to be *Hades* hot...

Arrange *Pollywogs* on 3 sheets (stacked) of aluminum foil, making a* "boat"* with edges fllipped up to keep fluid from leaking out...

Pour excess self-created marinade over nicely parade rest *Pollywogs*, and sprinkle *Crumbled LUMP Crabmeat *over entire formation of *Pollywogs*...

Open ur freakin screamin hot grill cover and lay the "boat" and all its little *"mateys"* onto the red hot glowing grill... Close lid...

Open lid after 30 seconds and leave open...
(Depending on the size of said "*Polywogs*", they are gonna cook fast as hell..)

About face the formation of *Pollywogs* and mix the Crabmeat all up in it..

Once *"Shellbacks"* start to feel stiff, turn off heat and remove the "boat" and *"Shellbacks"* immediatly.... Their journey across the equator is now officially complete....

*(Anyone else notice Im drunk???)*

Serve with whatever u like, I make it with whatever rice dish I have available, steamed broccoli and some rolls and butter... Drank 3 Grolsch Blondes with it as well... Damn good bier...


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are the biggest shrimp I have ever seen!! Damn. I will try that recipe this weekend, I love shrimp. Thanks Dan


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 2, 2006)

God that does sound good. Beer too.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeh!!! Party at Dan's place this weekend!!! See everyone there


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for that recipe going to have to give it a try.


----------



## mkloby (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm afraid of the water down here to begin with. When an H-3 fished us out of the water I was floating in the gulf for about 10 mins and I kept my legs at the surface of the water afraid a shark would tear them off. Now I know I was right to be scared of the gulf! You can even get maimed by shrimp here!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2006)

LMAO gettin maimed by shrimp....


----------



## Erich (Oct 2, 2006)

imagine a half dozen yanking ya !


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 2, 2006)

BTW, u have a better chance of getting struck by lightning right after getting hit by a train than u are of getting bitten by a shark....

...Unless of course that ur arent bleeding profusely/body parts floating all around u.... Then ur pretty much screwed blued and tattooed...


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 2, 2006)

LMAO


----------



## Maestro (Oct 2, 2006)

Those are pretty big shrimps...

By the way, did you know that sharks don't like human flesh ? They think we taste like sh*t. That's why sometimes, when a guy get his arm/leg teared off by a shark, someone can find the body part and the doctor can sew it back in place.

The reason why peoples (mostly surfers) are attacked by sharks is because the sharks confused them with seals. It is interresting to note that the percentage of surfers attacked by sharks are getting higher since the 80s. Mostly because surf boards design changed from long and narrow to smaller and larger... Making them look more "seals-like" for a shark.

*This educative moment was brought to you by National Geographic.*


----------



## evangilder (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn! Those shrimp are huge! The recipe sounds good, save me a seat.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 3, 2006)

Im getting on the plain in one hour! Seriously...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 3, 2006)

Damn those are big shrimps!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 3, 2006)

Yes they are, and all u fu*kers are welcome at my table, any day of the week...


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 3, 2006)

Sweet, I would keep all the beer coming your way Dan just to hear some of your stories.



FREE BEER FOR ALL VETS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 4, 2006)

You'll need more shrimp.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 4, 2006)

lol theres more where they came from hehe...


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Sweet, I would keep all the beer coming your way Dan just to hear some of your stories.



He'll tell you about this time in band camp... 




Hunter368 said:


> FREE BEER FOR ALL VETS FOR LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Make a promise like that and you could run for a public office in this country! But you better stick to it, I know there are a few vets that would be looking for you for breaking _that _promise.


----------



## Hunter368 (Oct 5, 2006)

LMFAO


----------



## Pisis (Oct 5, 2006)

How did you eat that shrimps? Tell us...


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 5, 2006)

Kinda like sex, but it doesn't take 5 hours Pisis. Less pain for the shrimp.


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 5, 2006)

How did I eat them??? See the recipe above Pisis...


----------



## Pisis (Oct 6, 2006)

Uh, my bad, missed that... I really started to drool off my mouth... Damn!


----------

